# Conseguir plano de un Radio HF



## martinlopez (Abr 7, 2007)

Hola
Mi tio trabaja como biologo marino, por lo que le toca salir muchas veces a altamar y tiene que usar una radio comun para comunicarse ya sea a la gobarnacion maritina u otros, pero no tiene mucho alcance.
Mi consulta es si alguien por aqui tendra un plano de como hacer una radio HF (High frecuency).
Ojala lo mas completa posible, y si no... un receptor solamente o una antena.
El objetivo de tener una radio hf es que se pueda comunicar con tierra cuando el lo requiera y no con la gobernacion, pues a veces necesita datos que ellos no tienen y que algun amigo pueda tener.
Cualquiera de las 3 alternativas sería muy agradecida por mi y por el.

Gracias de antemano por leer el mail...

Espero tenga alguna respuesta...


----------



## Dano (Abr 8, 2007)

Movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## lu1lcf (May 5, 2008)

Lo podes encotrar en www.mods.dk
Saludos


----------

